# half moon experiment



## default (May 28, 2011)

hey, first post. thought id like to share one of my planted tanks.
i just did a rescape. still kinda messy and what not and waiting on the plants to grow in a little. but i already want to do a rescape, having another idea lol.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Wheres the Half Moon and the experiment?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

the tank itself is the half moon.
a 180 degree view tank. were you talking about a halfmoon betta?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL yeah. That explains it!!!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i should of called it something else haha


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe semi-cirle! Heh. Nice tank, missing some nice shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

that probably wouldve of been a better name lol. and you're right, i was gonna redo and stock with CRS&RCS. i currently have a ton of huge amanos in there though. i should move some RCS from my nano tank .
-cheers


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice tank! So many plants, any south american plants?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

"had souths" lol but its time for a journal, going to redo the tank within a week or so, but still in the thinking part


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look great, very clean!

This is a low light tank, right. 
How big is it and how much light you have?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

thanks igor. and yea it is a lowlight tank. the tank is 45-46 gallons and has;
-2x 15w t8s
-1x 20w t8
with heavy DIY co2. but im planning on redoing this tank probably next week. new setups going to have more wood and rocks, with some addition and relocation of some plants.
-cheers!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking solid myfriend. I like the selection for the type of tank. Ill be waiting to see some updated pics !


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

*alil update*

just alittle update.. not much new, just some growth and a few new leaves on all my anubias. i added some glossos, more types of ferns and some mixed cryptos. more just collecting then anything lol. im planning on remodeling this tank this saturday or early next week. just picked up 3 more pieces of wood, and some petrified wood rocks 
also im gonna change livestock load. more apistos  more neons or cardinals and more corys! anyone have any recommendations? cheers!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

thanks jimmy


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

default said:


> just alittle update.. not much new, just some growth and a few new leaves on all my anubias. i added some glossos, more types of ferns and some mixed cryptos. more just collecting then anything lol. im planning on remodeling this tank this saturday or early next week. just picked up 3 more pieces of wood, and some petrified wood rocks
> also im gonna change livestock load. more apistos  more neons or cardinals and more corys! anyone have any recommendations? cheers!


Tank looks great! Why restart?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

not fully satisfied yet lol. have so many new design ideas... i cant wait! lol


----------

